# Which manufacturer has most durable trans



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Which truck manufacturer has or has had the most durable transmission for plowing, say one ton or 3/4 ton chassis.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Duh! Allison in a GM...


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

5R100 (torque shift) in a Ford. Will take 500hp stock. Sorry to say but the allison doesnt put up with much over stock HP.

I know a guy who runs 5 or 6 duramax work trucks for his Ag service business, and tranny problems are nothing new to him. Trucks are all stock 2500 SRW with service boxes, and they trade them off every 4 years. 

As far as dodge is concerned.... Well we wont talk about them


----------



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

5r110w(very similar just a bit beefed up from the factory) in the 6.4 ford will take more than that. there is trucks makin 580hp with the stock tranny still holding strong. Imho not impressed with the allison. Id still take a built 48re or 4r100 over any of the newer trannys


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

kcplowman;1426777 said:


> 5r110w(very similar just a bit beefed up from the factory) in the 6.4 ford will take more than that. there is trucks makin 580hp with the stock tranny still holding strong. Imho not impressed with the allison. Id still take a built 48re or 4r100 over any of the newer trannys


Agree, a well built 4r100 would be my choice. My stock 4r has 190k on it and still pulls 10,000 pounds on a regular basis.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll put an 08 and up dodge auto against any stock tranny out there. The new max tow option puts out 800 ft lb of torque, and dodge stands behind it.There is a lot of talk on TDR about hot shotters grossing 30,000 or more, for 200,000 miles with no problems.


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Ok then if your limited to used, how do you know which Ford or Dodge truck has the trans with what you guys are recommending? I mean auto trans too, I should have mentioned that. Either gas or diesel makes no difference to me.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1427152 said:


> I'll put an 08 and up dodge auto against any stock tranny out there. The new max tow option puts out 800 ft lb of torque, and dodge stands behind it.There is a lot of talk on TDR about hot shotters grossing 30,000 or more, for 200,000 miles with no problems.


Okay I guess I cant speak for the new dodges, but we can all agree the older ones were junk, few buddies with cummins, and my father has an 04 commonrail, trans problems are common around here... if the 08 and up are better now, its about time they started playing catch up....

Ford Wins Ford Wins:salute:

Unanimous vote that the allison is not what its talked up to be????


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Allison hands down.As usual,responses aren't being based on the OP's intended question.This isn't about hot rodding,it's about which tranny is the most durable for plowing.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

They're all pretty comparable stock if you do your part on the maintenance end. Use the proper fluid. Not some base **** with additive to make it into something it's not. If you cook the fluid pushing snow, change it, next day. 

The number one killer of transmissions in plow trucks is heat. 

If you're talking simple stupid design out of the box meant for abuse Dodge 48RE all day. It's got straight cut gears. Stick some Alto Red friction in it, a billet input shaft, transgo shift kit with flow through selector valve and a triple disk billet tq converter and a mag-hytec +5 pan on it, and you've got a monster on your hands. There's a reason allot of the sled pullers run Suncoast 48RE's in duramaxes and built cummins; they are just old fashioned tough and built to medium duty truck specs.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Everybody knows of someone that bought a new truck and had a trans issue. It's kinda like debating which oil is better


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If left at stock power levels and the op is asking about a stock truck it's hard to beat an Allison. I've heard of tourqe converters going on older trucks but never a complete tranny. Maybe I live in a sheltered world.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

JD Dave;1428249 said:


> If left at stock power levels and the op is asking about a stock truck it's hard to beat an Allison. I've heard of tourqe converters going on older trucks but never a complete tranny. Maybe I live in a sheltered world.


The Alison has to be one of the most programmable out of that box. That's for sure. Also a plus in my book. The best trick I've figured out with new trucks is to trade them in with 5k left on the warranty and not sweat the little **** then.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Eaton/Fuller


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Most reliable trans ..? The one that makes it through blizzard..!
With $ you can make any trans the best this is loaded question with to many variables...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Turf Commando;1429282 said:


> Most reliable trans ..? The one that makes it through blizzard..!
> With $ you can make any trans the best this is loaded question with to many variables...


Ditto, was really surprised that my 4l85E trans held up during our blizzard last February.

...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

White Gardens;1429317 said:


> Ditto, was really surprised that my 4l85E trans held up during our blizzard last February.
> 
> ...


One of mine didn't.

Allisons were fine, but the 4L80 didn't see the need to keep that reverse gear in it.

GM's have it in the tranmission department.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Philbilly2;1429530 said:


> One of mine didn't.
> 
> Allisons were fine, but the 4L80 didn't see the need to keep that reverse gear in it.
> 
> GM's have it in the tranmission department.


See I'm not sure if I have an 85 or 80 in my truck. I know that it's a tad different than a standard 80 as it has something like a 9 tooth output gear over an 8 or something like that. Had to do all my homework on it last year when I thought I had a tranny issue. The one in my truck is just because of the 8.1 and it's a cab and chassis.

As for reverse going out, all you have to do is *Stop* completely before switching gears and your fine. Something you should be doing with any transmission anyways.

As for the better trans, as far as I'm concerned, Ford, Chevy, or Dodge, I can break them all the same.

...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

All stock trans are about the same- they build them to handle the STOCK engine and work ratings. The 47RE was a fine trans as long as you don't work the truck like a 1 ton- the real issue with it is the shift points/pressures were not reconfigured for the diesel.
The Torqueshift is good for stock but needs help for boosted power- it has a weak 3-4 (I think could be 2-3) shift that needs to be corrected. The 48RE is a beefed 47RE which is an electronically controlled 727A with a locking converter. 
Now, if you wanna build one up they will all be the same as long as you can get the parts- not sure how much aftermarket support there is for Allison- tons for Dodge (especially since the transmissions are so long running), fairly good for Ford. If you really want strength go standard with a seriously hd clutch.

I'm happy with my 46re rebuilt and upgraded to a 47re in my stock truck. Reman TC failed and cost me a rebuild, but the rest of it was fine.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

White Gardens;1429784 said:


> As for reverse going out, all you have to do is *Stop* completely before switching gears and your fine. Something you should be doing with any transmission anyways.
> 
> ...


No, you are wrong. 4L80E has such a tall reverse gear it has no business being in a truck as heavy as my dump truck. There are bands in that style transmission. A heavy loaded truck trying to back up threw all that snow that we had, it slowly slipped the band and glazed it so reverse was no longer there.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Philbilly2;1430886 said:


> No, you are wrong. 4L80E has such a tall reverse gear it has no business being in a truck as heavy as my dump truck. There are bands in that style transmission. A heavy loaded truck trying to back up threw all that snow that we had, it slowly slipped the band and glazed it so reverse was no longer there.


I thought you were originally talking about the broken mount piece associated with reverse. Something about a mount that breaks if you don't stop completely before going into reverse.

...


----------



## deverslawn (Dec 18, 2009)

The ear on the reverse band will snap off when pressure is applied if you dont stop first on the 4l80e. Ive never lost any forward gears in one only had reverse issues. As far as the Allison goes you wont find a stock automatic that will outperform it. Buy chevys for the driveline......buy fords for a solid front axle.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tuney443;1428161 said:


> Allison hands down.As usual,responses aren't being based on the OP's intended question.This isn't about hot rodding,it's about which tranny is the most durable for plowing.





JD Dave;1428249 said:


> If left at stock power levels and the op is asking about a stock truck it's hard to beat an Allison. I've heard of tourqe converters going on older trucks but never a complete tranny. Maybe I live in a sheltered world.


What these guys said.


----------

